# 3 generations of fatties!!!



## Star Struck (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe so we all went to the old country buffet and i took pictures of the women in our family...my mom is on the far left, my sister lisa (shes the smallest one lol but shes still chubby), me, my sister colleen and my grandma! (oh and those are my nieces) Hmm maybe I should put my grandma on my site!!!!!! what do you think? lol JK JK


----------



## nottobig (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, to me,

You and your Mom are uber hot! 
(your Mom could stand a few desserts though .. lol)


----------



## Mikey (Jun 5, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> hehe so we all went to the old country buffet and i took pictures of the women in our family...my mom is on the far left, my sister lisa (shes the smallest one lol but shes still chubby), me, my sister colleen and my grandma! (oh and those are my nieces) Hmm maybe I should put my grandma on my site!!!!!! what do you think? lol JK JK




Looks like the two nieces kill the old theory that fat women have problems conceiving!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 5, 2008)

wait you know my mom is the one in the left back right and not the left front..lol you can barely see her lol just wanna make sure ?


and it actually took my sister 7 years to get pregnant again (the heavier one)


----------



## matt82 (Jun 8, 2008)

star struck you are beautiful


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Matt! you are very sweet


----------

